# Strava Men's Gran Fondo Jersey worth it ?



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just completed the Men's Gran Fondo 6 Jersey ! Thanks very much . But I have a serious question. Is the jersey worth getting ? They are selling the Men's Gran Fondo 6 Jersey for $109 dollars with $20 on top of that for shipping. There is also an option for bibs for $135 and shipping reduces to $10 ($254 all in).

I completed the challenge twice but didn't get the jersey last time. Not sure if they are a rip off or nice. My location is Ireland so its like €190


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

No, it isn't. Personally I wouldn't embarrass myself by having "Strava" printed on anything I wear or carry with me, but that's a different matter. This is a rip-off; you're paying for that wonderful print. See above...


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Marketing, it is a fabulous thing huh? You get to "complete" and then you get to pay for the shirt on your back? Is any jersey worth 109? Won't your people take the piss out of you constantly?


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I own 2 of the Grand Fondo jerseys and of all my jerseys they are by far my most comfortable jerseys mind you they are also over twice the cost of any of my other jerseys. 

It basically in terms of comfort they are very nice. I do not know about the bibs but of the jerseys they are clearly very nice but it is a 110 jersey but it feels like a 110 jersey


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very interesting. To be honest I couldn't believe they actually had Strava written on it but I did like the Grand Fondo bit. Still they are expensive compared to other tops. My last one was like €35 or so and its good if not pretty. I expect the jersey to be super quality compared to a regular top. I live in Ireland and maybe there is import tax to go with them as well ?


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Marketing, it is a fabulous thing huh? You get to "complete" and then you get to pay for the shirt on your back? Is any jersey worth 109? Won't your people take the piss out of you constantly?


Couldn't agree more. It's just a shirt. No shirt is worth that much.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

If you'll enjoy owning it, then it's worth it. Only you can make that determination.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

tvad said:


> If you'll enjoy owning it, then it's worth it. Only you can make that determination.


I might just get it.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a lot of money to spend on something the majority of folks could care less about.

But if spending money for the sake of it makes you happy, then by all mean


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> That's a lot of money to spend on something the majority of folks could care less about.
> 
> But if spending money for the sake of it makes you happy, then by all mean


I have 2 weeks to make my mind up. Maybe I will get a better deal online.


----------



## HunkerDown (Aug 1, 2013)

My Strava Climber's jersey is my new favorite. Love the fit (I'm tall with about 20lbs to give) and comfort. Liked it enough that I wore it today, too, on the LA/Long Beach River Ride and the Clif Bar girl complemented it with its white/orange color at the SAG stop. 

I didn't order the bibs because I like the Aerotech tall guy bibs so much.

Thanks to my River Ride miles I qualified for the new Gran Fondo jersey which I promptly ordered.

HD


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

So I take it nobody here wears Assos? haha.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I completed the May Fondo and this months Fondo as well. I enjoy Strava and enjoy completing the challenges. I did order last months jersey and may get one for this month as well. To each his own I suppose. Can't comment on the quality because it takes five weeks for delivery. Cuore is a well known brand, so it should be of decent quality. As to the guys thinking 109.00 is way too much, do you guys own cycling jersey's? I have Sportful, and Capo jerseys that are more than 109.00, so it's not as if Strava is gouging in my opinion.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

i like orange and I look good in orange  I'd probably buy it, but then I wear Rapha too.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> So I take it nobody here wears Assos? haha.


Exactly what I was thinking as I read down 

Strava is a great tool and the challenges definitely make us ride a bit further but I would not go advertising "strava"... its like a dirty little secret, some people hate it, we love it, we know who uses it but keep it to yourself.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

BTW I have completed 5 of the 6 Grand Fondo's. I ran out of time on Fondo 2.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

HunkerDown said:


> My Strava Climber's jersey is my new favorite. Love the fit (I'm tall with about 20lbs to give) and comfort. Liked it enough that I wore it today, too, on the LA/Long Beach River Ride and the Clif Bar girl complemented it with its white/orange color at the SAG stop.
> 
> I didn't order the bibs because I like the Aerotech tall guy bibs so much.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm somewhat ashamed to admit it, but I love the fit of the climbers jersey. Its nice; better than any of my others, and it's mostly white. The phone pocket is nice.

But. Man. It was pricey. I'd go looking for the same brand in a different style before buying another, and I passed on the Gran Fondo ones. Are they all the same manufacturer?

Oh. And white and oranges matches my RC8. I'm a sucker for some screaming orange.  logo or not


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> That's a lot of money to spend on something the majority of folks could care less about.


How much less could they care? If they could care a whole lot less then maybe they care a lot.

Or maybe you meant to say they couldn't care less?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't understand the original question. Buy it if you want it at that price point. If you don't like the deal, don't. What else can anyone tell you?


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the Gran Fondo 1 jersey (light grey) and it has been a great conversation starter on group rides. It is the older Castilli type though so not necessarily relevant. 

Lately, my issue has been my jerseys have been outgrowing me to the point where I was down to 2 that fit and the rest just flapped in the wind. So I have been looking for new ones and picked up the Strava Climbing Challenge (@6'2" 147lbs, it turns out I needed a small), anyway, it is a very nice jersey with excellent fabrics, a radio and zipper pocket and a great fit that is true to the size chart. 

As for the Strava jersey, frankly, I like the simple designs (in a sea of loud complicated graphic salad jerseys) and the fact that you have to do something more than pick it off the hanger means something, at least to me. So if I see someone out there with one on, I'll give them a Kudos. 

If they come up with a color I like for the GF jersey, I may pick up another one, kinda waiting to see what comes out next month.

Personally, I like their t-shirt challenges better because the challenges are harder to complete and I need t-shirts too. After getting the Festive 500 and Specialized Spring Challenge t-shirts, I am just hoping the next one is not black because it makes me look even thinner


----------



## TwatWaffle (Apr 14, 2014)

I Like the design of the kits, but I don't think completing a single gran fondo warrants a commemorative kit. Fred.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pirx said:


> No, it isn't. Personally I wouldn't embarrass myself by having "Strava" printed on anything I wear or carry with me, but that's a different matter. This is a rip-off; you're paying for that wonderful print. See above...


This is rare but I agree. I will rarely pay extra for something with advertising on it. 

I completed the last 2 and have no desire for the jersey, although fairly nice looking. 

I have souvenir jerseys from some rides, but the only one I paid for (at least separately from the ride) was from my first century. So that was a bigger deal to me. The Strava Gran Fondo challenge? Not really.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

A lot of the people I ride with complete the Gran Fondos, but I've only seen one guy buy one of the jerseys so far. It's nice, but it's not $109 nice. 

I typically set $40 as my limit on jerseys, unless it's something that means a lot to me. 

The more costly jerseys may be better, but really, the longest I wear a jersey is five or six hours at a time when doing a century, and I've never sat up at mile 80 and wished I had a better jersey.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't pay that kind of money for any Jersey, unless perhaps it was a jersey from a charity ride. But those are never even that much. 
I'm surely not going to PAY money to be a moving billboard for a highly profitable company. That's insane. I'd feel pretty stupid wearing a Strava jersey. If I got it free, or at least for cost, that'd be a different story. A few years ago I earned a free jersey from MayMyRide for their Tour de France challenge. That I don't mind wearing.

The Strava Jersey is made by Cuore. You can buy a Cuore jersey for $79. IAM CYCLING TEAM REPLICA MEN SS JERSEY 2014 - CUORE of Switzerland Inc.
Slap a Strava logo on it and pay even $30 more! WTF. 
You should be rewarded for unlocking a Strava challenge. Not ripped off.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I buy apparel based on how it works not because of what is printed on it. I learned this by buying one GF ride kit (charity), it doesn't breath as well as others and the chamois is huge. In this case the cost wouldn't be an issue if the item works.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

tlg said:


> I wouldn't pay that kind of money for any Jersey, unless perhaps it was a jersey from a charity ride. But those are never even that much.
> I'm surely not going to PAY money to be a moving billboard for a highly profitable company. That's insane. I'd feel pretty stupid wearing a Strava jersey. If I got it free, or at least for cost, that'd be a different story. A few years ago I earned a free jersey from MayMyRide for their Tour de France challenge. That I don't mind wearing.
> 
> The Strava Jersey is made by Cuore. You can buy a Cuore jersey for $79. IAM CYCLING TEAM REPLICA MEN SS JERSEY 2014 - CUORE of Switzerland Inc.
> ...


FYI not the same jersey. It is one of the lower quality ones made by the company. One thing the giveaways is the lack of a rear waterproof zipper pocket on the right rear pocket.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tlg said:


> The Strava Jersey is made by Cuore. You can buy a Cuore jersey for $79. IAM CYCLING TEAM REPLICA MEN SS JERSEY 2014 - CUORE of Switzerland Inc.
> Slap a Strava logo on it and pay even $30 more! WTF.
> You should be rewarded for unlocking a Strava challenge. Not ripped off.


You can also buy a CUORE jersey with USA cycling on it for $129, or $59 - but none of the jersey's on their web page that appear to have the water/sweat proof zippered phone pocket like the Strava Jersey. 

That said, I haven't purchased one yet, have completed a few of the Gran Fondos but didn't like the colors until now - the orange is something I might be interested in, for now just thinking on it. 

I am curious what the bibs are like too - could use another set if the chamois is good. I don't see the Jersey's or the Bibs as being out of a price range that is reasonable if it's top shelf stuff. I have several jerseys and bibs that I spent more on.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

To all the people commenting that they are not a moving billboard for profitable companies. Do you remove all the stickers/labels/logos from your bikes frame? Wheels? Do you do the same on your cars?

OP, if you like it and you feel proud for completing the challenge, buy it!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> To all the people commenting that they are not a moving billboard for profitable companies. Do you remove all the stickers/labels/logos from your bikes frame? Wheels? Do you do the same on your cars?


Strava doesn't make Jerseys. 
Ford makes cars. I wouldn't pay extra for a car because it had advertising on it. If I bought a car and it had advertisements on it, I'd remove it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

tlg said:


> Strava doesn't make Jerseys.
> Ford makes cars. I wouldn't pay extra for a car because it had advertising on it. If I bought a car and it had advertisements on it, I'd remove it.


So you remove the Ford logo? =P

I'm just pulling your leg here.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

tlg said:


> Strava doesn't make Jerseys.
> Ford makes cars. I wouldn't pay extra for a car because it had advertising on it. If I bought a car and it had advertisements on it, I'd remove it.


What about the stickers and trim the dealers often put on their cars?


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

When I 'unlocked' my jersey at the beginning of the month, I was bracing myself as I figured it was worth the $30 to have another jersey floating around. When I saw the price it was very easy to click away and plan my next trip. I'm happy with the 'free' badge in the app.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Skyhawke said:


> I'm happy with the 'free' badge in the app.


Wait till they start charging for those.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

tvad said:


> If you'll enjoy owning it, then it's worth it. Only you can make that determination.


This. Who cares what anyone else thinks. You earned it.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

It's just up to you if you want it. I like the Jersey myself but I am not a big spender so I personally would not buy the shirt. Myself I just buy the $20.00 Made in the USA Jerseys from ecyling.com. They fit me well, no messages about anything which I prefer and they last for ages. But others like Jerseys to say something that they relate to. Anyway the value of the Jersey is your call.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks nice but I would want to know the maker of the jersey. The prices are right in line with racer jerseys from Castelli and such and if they made it then I would go for it. People can say they would never pay that much for a jersey until they wear a quality jersey and then they would never want to get rid of it.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> It looks nice but I would want to know the maker of the jersey. The prices are right in line with racer jerseys from Castelli and such and if they made it then I would go for it. People can say they would never pay that much for a jersey until they wear a quality jersey and then they would never want to get rid of it.


Initially the Jersey's were made by Castelli, so the $109 price tag is on par with some of their other jerseys made by that manufacturer. Since the 3rd Grand Fondo challenge, Strava switched to a company called Cuore for those jersey's and kept the same $109 price tag.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would imagine Cuore from the website is on the same level as Castelli as far as the 109 line of clothing price goes so I would buy it. Its no assos but then it would be 100 more and less people would buy it. Plus it looks nice and bright but not the same yellow that's popular now.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Its a good looking jersey. I like the brighter quasi-hi vizness to it. I'd prefer it had longer sleeves though. 

Price-wise....Well, im one of those rapha guys


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Think I am going to need September, November and December.

This link has both the rest of the year colors and a better description of the jersey.
Gran Fondo | Strava


----------



## HunkerDown (Aug 1, 2013)

If I ever start feeling the urge to get into the cycling industry I'm going to remind myself to re-read this thread.

HD


----------



## t3c9 (Sep 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> So I take it nobody here wears Assos? haha.


Owned


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I was not into purple for October so I did not purchase. My bum likes rapha pro series for anything over a few hours


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Any time I see someone wearing a Strava jersey of any kind, I'm eternally thankful. It's a glaring signal that I don't want to be anywhere near them.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> So I take it nobody here wears Assos? haha.


Exactly what I was thinking! If I could get a quality, well-fitting jersey for $109, I'd be super psyched!!!


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

THIS IS NOT AN ENDORSEMENT! 
Recently I ordered 3 Grand Fondo Jersey of my own design from Jakroo at a cost of $75.00 a piece. It looks the way I want, with the colors I like and I'm not advertizing for anyone...PLUS I did the logo design. I got the jersey in two weeks after I made finalized the order. So paying that much money and not getting paid for you advertising them is silly, when, with a little imagination, you can get what you want.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

fflutterffly said:


> THIS IS NOT AN ENDORSEMENT!
> Recently I ordered 3 Grand Fondo Jersey of my own design from Jakroo at a cost of $75.00 a piece. It looks the way I want, with the colors I like and I'm not advertizing for anyone...PLUS I did the logo design. I got the jersey in two weeks after I made finalized the order. So paying that much money and not getting paid for you advertising them is silly, when, with a little imagination, you can get what you want.


How do you know that the people that buy Strava jerseys are not getting what they want?

If you are so concerned with getting things the way you like, why did you buy an off the shelf specialized bike? Why not go custom? I mean, that's the only way to get what you want right?


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought this was new topic but after reading I see it is a resurrected one. 

I currently own six jerseys. Three are from Strava in three different colors and patterns and three are from Pearl Izumi. The Strava are all the same cut. One cut larger than pros wear. The PI are a slightly looser cut then the Strava Jerseys. The current line of Strava Jerseys are all made by the Swiss Company Cuore that make race kits for Team USA Cycling and other teams. I also own a pair of Bibs made by Cuore. 

Speaking strictly of quality and fit the Strava Cuore Jerseys and Bib are of excellent quality and fit. IME they are very good products for their non-discounted retail price tier.


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

Arai I thought this was about jerseys.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

It is.

So, I'll ask again. How do you know that those that buy Strava jerseys are not getting what they want?


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

arai_speed said:


> So, I'll ask again. How do you know that those that buy Strava jerseys are not getting what they want?


I know that you are directing your question to another but my response would be: They certainly provide me exactly with what I want. 

The three jerseys are a perfect and tight fit. Good quality. Variety of styles. Excellent customer support including super friendly and easy exchanges if the product does not fit correctly or has a design or damage issue. 

The fact that the Strava name or some logo identification is on the jerseys is really not a significant issue one way or another for me. That logo and name doesn't impact the quality or fit of the product for a reasonable price. Looks good, fits good, and good quality. What else could I want?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I've finished about 10 of the fondo challenges and several of the climbing ones but never bought any of the jerseys. I am slightly tempted to get their normal orange jersey and matching bib just because I love orange. The prices while "expensive", do seem in line with other "expensive" jerseys and bibs so I'm not sure what the issue is there. 

If you don't like strava or don't want to wear stuff with their logo on it that is fine, that doesn't mean everyone who rides feels the same way in regards to advertisements on biking gear. 

If you like the way something looks, fits or functions, be that an expensive jersey or a cheap $24 one off amazon go ahead and buy/use it and don't let what other people think bother you.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this is why I rarely sign up for the Strava challenges. Winning the right to purchase a Jersey seems like a cruel marketing joke.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

To each their own. I love my Strava kit the stuff fits me better then the Assos stuff I own. I also think it's better quality having held up thousands of miles and the Assos is showing threads. That being said if any brand fits you unlike something else then that's the best. I have never understood why people care so much what others do worth branding.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> I think this is why I rarely sign up for the Strava challenges. Winning the right to purchase a Jersey seems like a cruel marketing joke.


Have you ever participated in a gran fond event that gives you a jersey as part of the promotion? If so, its essentially the same thing.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I qualify for those things just about every month (when I'm not laid up with a busted shoulder). I don't care for most of the colors, but last November, I did pull the trigger on the Gran Fondo jersey and shorts, just mostly out of curiousity.

I ordered XL as that is what I wear in most other kits. As far as fit goes, I would say these are 'racier' than a lot of generic casual jerseys (i.e. not race specific). For example the thighs of the bibs are tighter, and a little shorter than my PI and my Performance Ultras. The jersey also runs a tad snug, and, to my dismay, a little on the short side (I'm 6' 5", so I prefer a longer cut).

Other than color though, I find the quality just fine. I can't say if it's worth it for you, as that is a personal value judgement. For me, I love them, but probably won't be buying any more, because the fit isn't ideal for me, and I generally don't love the colors.

As far as quality, I'd say the price is probably about right (they are very well made).


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sure dude has made his mind up by now, thread is from 2014!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

